# CPT esophageal nerve block



## PEH350 (Oct 2, 2008)

Looking for correct CPT for CT guided esophageal nerve block


Thanks to all


----------



## tmfoster (Oct 2, 2008)

*nerve block*

I would suggest doing some more research on cpt 64510...this might be what you are looking for.  thanks!!!


----------

